# Holy.....



## fist of fury (Sep 26, 2002)

I apologize in advance for any brain damage that results from veiwing this. In fact you may want to keep the suicide hotline phone number near you just in case.
http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/commercial/


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 26, 2002)

Freaking............you would think that as much money as he had he would not subject himself to that kind of embarrassment.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Michael


----------



## Kirk (Sep 26, 2002)

.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 27, 2002)

............


----------



## tonbo (Sep 27, 2002)

Oh, boy.

How the mighty have fallen.

Peace--


----------



## Kong (Sep 28, 2002)

> How the mighty have fallen.


LOL, in my opinion this would be the pinnacle of Arnolds entertainment career, funniest thing I`ve seen this year,,,:rofl: 
"AH HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAA! AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAA!"

BWAIN!!!!!


----------

